# Torn Between Rods



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I currently have a chinsey beginner rod. So this will be my first real rod purchase. (Let the addiction begin!) 

I am looking at the TFO rods due to the price and quality of product you get for that price. I have my eyes set on the TiCrX, thinking something from 7-8wt fast action. And the Mini Mag. I like both of these rods because they seem to be very tough. The TiCrX appeals to me due to the conversion kit for salt water fishing bigger fish. The Mini Mag just looks like a tough SOB, and i am very tough on my rods. I plan on fishing this rod in both salt and fresh. Strictly big Carp and Bass fishing in fresh and reds, specs, and maybe some surf fishing for pomps,lady, bonita, and bluesin salt.So a fighting butt in my opinion isa must for me. I plan on buying second hand equipment if i can find it. If not, then i would be willing to fork out the cash. 

Any experience with either of these? Any suggestions? Thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Watts,



I am currently throwing the TiCrX 8 wt with TFO 375 reel and Rio coldwater clouser line (WF9F) and love it (I have a spare spool with the Tropical clouser as well, which I would recommend). The TiCrX is a good rod for a great price. 



When I was picking rods I was able to cast the Sage Xi2 and TiCrX (as well as some really high dollar rods). For me the sage felt lighter and had a little faster action. That being said, I cast both about the same so it was a no brainer for me to spend $200 less on the TFO. 



The TiCrX has a lot of power and paired with the Rio clouser, I can really shoot a lot of line out there. I would recommend you upline the rod to help it load properly. I use a 9 wt line for the TiCrX 8wt. This set up might be overkill for carp though. 



As for the Mini Mag series, I have never thrown it but it seems to have gotten good reviews from Ken Morrow http://kenmorrow.blogspot.com/2010/01/tfo-mini-mag-fly-rod-review.html 



A lot of the rod companies now have great warranties and no matter who is at fault you send in a couple bucks (usually somewhere around $25) and you get your rod back in a couple weeks. 



I could go on and on about which rod I prefer, but I think the best advice I have ever received about fly rods is that you really need to cast one before you buy it. 



PM me if you need any help or want to cast my TFO



-Yut


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

I would go with the TiCrX. I have one in a 6wt and it throws great. It is a bit on the heavy side, but for the price it cant be beat. I would go for the 7 wt personally, though i like to use rods that are just a little lighter than needed, makes everything a bit more fun. 



As for the last post saying to load it a line weight heavy, its all preference. I throw an 8wt with 9 wt line, but otherwise most weight forward lines are setup a half weight heavy anyways. Spend the money on some good line as well.



Any rod can be used in salt and freshwater, the TiCrX is made for salt water from what i recall. Just take a damp washcloth to the rod after each saltwater trip and it will never do you wrong.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Alright i have my mind set on a 8wt TiCrX. I figure an 8 would work well for big bass and tranfer over great to mid sized salt water fishing. Thanks for the advice guys. Tight lines!


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

i just got an xi2 9wt for lake-locked stripers and inshore/nearshore and love it. since they replaced it with the xi3 you might be able to find a shop letting them go cheap, or any other brand rod that has been replaced by a new model. i got a sweet deal on mine


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

have a Sage Xi2 7wt and 10wt, bought them for salmon up in alaska, kings and reds. They are both on the light side for those fish, but like i had posted earlier, i like to fish light. I know when i bought mine they were pushing the 700 dollar range, but, the rod is amazing and they cast beautifully. If you can afford one, i'd pick one of those up. The benefit to a real high end rod like that is the lifetime warranty. 



I'm actually going to try and pull in a sailfish, a shark, and a tarpon on that 10wt this year. Figure I have a limited time down by the gulf, might as well make the best of it.



TiCrX is a great rod, go for it, you wont regret it. Later, I'm sure you will want something a bit lighter, but the TiCrX will make a great backup rod when that time comes as well. 



Oh, make sure to get the 4 piece. A lot of people will tell you they aren't as strong and blah blah, but having a rod that breaks down to 4 pieces instead of 2 is so much nicer and easier to store. They cast nearly identical, and the action is the same, go for 4 piece!



Next question is... What kind of reel are you gonna put on it?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

yea go with the 4 piece, i have 2 TFO Lefty Kreh 5wt and 7wtseries 2 piece wish i would have gotten the 4 now. but ohh well that was just a little bit outside of my price range for the Pro series.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

TFO also offers lifetime no fault warranties. It isn't just the high dollar rods anymore. 



Check ebay for the Xi2 I saw one go for $350 the other day. 



Tetonvillagesports.com has some really good deals on both reels and rods right now. I just picked up a spare spool for my reel for under $100 new. They also have line discounted. 



4 piece is the only way to go. Hope this helps


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

make sure it is not a demo model. many mfgs will not honor the warranty on a demo rod and you will have to pay the cost to repair/replace that seciton and the shipping:sick


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

A buddy of mine is going to get an xi3 i believe, to compliment his Van Staal reel(which i must say is sick). I will try it out and then decide if i want the TFO or a Sage.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

I think you casting a sage is a good idea, but the Xi3? Just a waste of money in my opinion. If you got deep pockets go ahead and get the newest gear but from my experience casting both of them in different weights, it is not worth the money. 



If you like Sage, pick an Xi2 up on ebay for half the cost of an Xi3. This is the new price not a demo so the warranties are still attached. That being said, buy from a reputable dealer and you should have no problem registering the rod. 



Get a tibor everglades or hatch 9plus if you want to really throw down some coin, or you could go with the TFO 375 and get by no problem for a third of the cost.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe consider the TFO TiCR series as well. (I have 2 6wts and a 10 wt you can try)Not as fast of an action as the TiCRx, but I've seen a few TiCRxs explode when they should not have. Mostly due to angler error of high sticking, but I did see one blow apart on a cobia that should not have (this was early on when they first hit the streets, I've heard they are better now, besides $25 gets a broke one fixed and I do get some enjoyment seeing one explode on a big fish, a breaking rod makes a hell on sound). Faster + Lighter = Fragile. The higher the carbon modulous count, the lighter, fasterand stiffer, but more brittle they become. Notice the mini-mags have S-Glass mixed in like the bluewaters. Glass = strength with flex, carbon = tensile strength, but less forgiving once past the failure point bowed up. It's a mix of tradeoffs for any rod. Just like a good boat or a good woman, you gotta think about what you want out your relationship with it.I just noticed that Jake Jordan is being tracked on TFO's web site. That dude is legend, a true waterman that knows exactly what needs to be done to stick big fish on fly. (Yes, he is my fly fishing idol. ...only met him once:bowdown) Also Flip Pallot is now onboard with TFO, can't wait to see what he helps them comeout with next. 

L8, Harry


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

if you really want to wonder about blanks come over to fwb and ill show you a few i built


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Check out Albright rods too. I have a 8/9 Albright that cost $ 50. Fantastic bargain. I love the rod.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Devildog is building me a rod right now and has found some great deals on rods and reels. You should shoot him a PM before you buy a rod to see if you could get more bang for your buck. He is setting up to start building rods for people now and his prices are great.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

> *Bullshark (14/05/2010)*Devildog is building me a rod right now and has found some great deals on rods and reels. You should shoot him a PM before you buy a rod to see if you could get more bang for your buck. He is setting up to start building rods for people now and his prices are great.


Thanks Bullshark! I will shoot him a PM and see what he can do for me.


----------

